# Beginning of rose season in Taipei, yay!



## hardy (Oct 17, 2010)

Roses never becomes dormant in subtropical Taipei, but they go somewhat "sleepy" during the intense summer heat. It's autumn now, the perfect time for pruning and repotting


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 17, 2010)

"Roses never becomes dormant"
I am very jealous. But it is probably far too hot for me there too...


----------



## etex (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice rose plants and roots you have there! Happy planting!!


----------



## nikv (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice! Care to list any of the names?


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 18, 2010)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 18, 2010)

nikv said:


> Nice! Care to list any of the names?



Yes, do tell!


----------



## hardy (Oct 19, 2010)

They are Charlotte, Rouge Royale, Abraham Darby, Black Lady, Oklahoma and Rhapsody in Blue. 
Winter in Taipei is cool and very wet. After pruning, the dormant eyes are breaking really fast in such a weather. I'll take more photos when they have grown nicely.


----------



## hardy (Oct 19, 2010)

Here are some photos from my Clotilde Soupert last year in December. It is my favorite polyantha  Cant wait for the first flush of bloom this year!


----------



## etex (Oct 19, 2010)

Gorgeous- I love the old-fashioned very full blooms! And the color is delicious!! Is it fragrant? This one reminds me I need to get more David Austin roses-his roses also have this very excellent full shape! You have a real beauty!!


----------



## hardy (Oct 19, 2010)

It is fragrant, the smell is very similar to Souvenir de la Malmaison or Sharifa Asma (smells like cosmetic powder). Well, those two also happen to be similar color! Thank you ^^


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 19, 2010)

Very nice.... Are you able to grow roses in Indonesia as well..?


----------



## hardy (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes, the plants can grow very well in Indonesia too. But some don't perform to their full potential (much lower petal count, smaller bloom size, washed out color etc). Some English Roses have grown to be very big plants, but yet to show their first bloom....


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 20, 2010)

Ah, I see... Roses are grown in many parts of the Cameron highlands of Malaysia. But as soon as they are brought to the lowlands, most perish, or grow weakly and exhibit the symptoms that you mentioned.... Now rose season is just starting in Adelaide. Will post pics soon..


----------



## etex (Oct 21, 2010)

hardy said:


> It is fragrant, the smell is very similar to Souvenir de la Malmaison or Sharifa Asma (smells like cosmetic powder). Well, those two also happen to be similar color! Thank you ^^





Thanks!


----------



## hardy (Oct 24, 2010)

Here are the roses after potting. They are growing really fast. Such a great 
thing to see esp. when the paphs are growing so slow.  The first flush of 
blooms will open around December, I can't wait 






This is Oklahoma






Abraham Darby






Some new bands






Vineyard Song, a polyantha with small but fragrant blooms


----------



## hardy (Nov 11, 2010)

Here's how the plants look now. It's been a month since they were repotted.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 11, 2010)

Looking good. Roses back home (Malaysia) tend to develop crinkly leaves once in a while. Not sure what causes it though.. Yours look perfect...


----------



## etex (Nov 11, 2010)

Great-more rose pics! Hardy- your rose bushes are growing very well since repotting, and I am looking forward to seeing the blooms! The Vineyard Song is a real cutie-even better that it is fragrant.


----------



## hardy (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks, the first flowers will open in a few more weeks. Will post more photos then. 

Paphioboy, I think crinkly leaves may have some different causes, but often it's thrips or aphids. With thrips infestation you also get brown patches on the outer layer of the leaves, the stems will have similar brown lesion as they grow and mature. Every time there's new bud starting its growth spurt I try to spray with insecticide (abamectin) to control the thrips. The ones I have here that attack the stems and leaves are light yellow, while those that eat the flowers are either yellow or dark.


----------

